# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick > Guessing Roy would have feel pretty stupid if his sister was smart enough to trick him

## Precure

She just needs to wait a little while until her brother gave up on waiting him and felt stupid to talk like if his sister is listening, unaware that his sister is right there hiding and playing a trick on her brother. Do you think she still has a chance to play a trick on him?

----------


## brian 333

Subtle humor is rare in this comic. I don't think The Giant creates scenes to frame a joke, I think he frames jokes to fit the scene. The story comes first, and the humor fits in where he can find space for it.

I think this is a deliberate reversal of how the comic was constructed in the first book, where scenes were specifically crafted for specific jokes. Red Guy, Green Guy, for example, or half-ogre spiked chain wielder.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> Subtle humor is rare in this comic. I don't think The Giant creates scenes to frame a joke, I think he frames jokes to fit the scene. The story comes first, and the humor fits in where he can find space for it.
> 
> I think this is a deliberate reversal of how the comic was constructed in the first book, where scenes were specifically crafted for specific jokes. Red Guy, Green Guy, for example, or half-ogre spiked chain wielder.


 + eleventy for this answer.

----------


## hroþila

I bet Julia is smart enough to trick Roy with some frequency, it's not that hard to trick people and she's a wizard

----------

